

Ask HN: What happened to the average karma - dorfsmay

When clicking on a user id, it used to display the average karma for that user, it seems no longer there. I would love to hear about why it was removed.
======
brudgers
Gone. See dang's answer here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9314604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9314604)

~~~
dang
More details at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9322256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9322256).

